# Propane gas line code, New HVAC system



## jeremy.sherrell (7 mo ago)

Hello Everyone!

Me and the wife just bought a home in the country. Me and my buddy that does hvac just put a heat pump in and furnace. We live in Indiana so needed the furnace as well. 

I'm sure I will have some other questions as well soon. But today is about the gas line. I just had them sit the propane tank and run the line to the house. Does the gas line need to be ran separately from the heat pump lines? I was going to follow them all in if possible. But if it's a code or issue I will make a new hole for the gas line. 

We are also going to be putting in a gas instant water heater. The previous owner rented his water heater and we are using that until I get the gas in place. This house didn't have any gas and was heated with baseboards and some rooms had ceiling heat. Also, its on a slab. So all the ducts and trunk we ran into the attic. The ac is currently running for the last week. Just got back from vacation and gotta get this thing finished. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------

